# Ricoh GX5050 - To Buy or Not To Buy?



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

I know there are a few threads around regarding the new Ricoh printers but i have a few questions and don't want to hijack anyone elses thread!

I'm looking at buying a GX5050 A4 system. I like the idea of using the Ricoh to get away from bulk ink but wonder just how much less ink the Ricoh uses to justify ink costs of more than double the usual Artainium prices? As the Ricoh is cartridge based, does it suffer from the usual problem that some ink will always be left in the cart?

I'm still considering returning to normal Artanium inks through a bulk system on my Epson 1400. The 1400 prints very well and as one of my regular customers demands a high quality printout of a scanned piece of cloth material I wonder if the Ricoh will be able to match in terms of quality? The Epson has no problem reproducing hair strands on the material. Even my D88 gets close so I would think the Ricoh would be ok.

I like to use Xpres transfer paper here in the UK. Does anyone have any experience of running this through the Ricoh? Or any other paper types? Xpres ell the 7000 system so I would assume their paper works ok in the Ricoh. 

I like the sound of the massive speed improvement using the Ricoh over the Epson but quality of print and cost per print have to be more important.

Appreciate anyone's input here.

Justin


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I own the Ricoh and don't think you need to be concerned about quality. It does a super job. I'm a wildlife photographer so quality is of utmost importance to me. As far as ink cost, it's supposed to be just as economical as a cis, but I'm still on my first set of cartridges so don't have any proof on that.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have the Gx-7000. Not sure about the ink left tho. But pretty sure wether its bags or carts you gonna have some left othewise you be sucking air and put air bubbles into the line. Or so I vaguely recall reading. 

I was gonna go with the 5050 however I am more than glad I got the 7000 for its 11x17. I didn't think I would print on that size as much but I have been. And being able to switch from 8.5x11 and to 11x17 has probably save a few bucks here and there and headaches.
I have to be nice to the wifey so I can get the 13x19 tray. I can def see that being handy.

I also don't print for a few days and no problems with clogging like you hear about with the epsons.

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

The Ricoh GX5050 and GX7000 is pretty good for sublimation. I've read somewhere that printing with gel inks consumes less ink. I don't remember where the article is but the article that I read said that it was 1/3 less ink with the gel inks. 

The Ricoh printers are good with quality.... However there is only 4 cartridges, thus 4 colors compared with the older 1400 or 1800 systems with 6 and 8 colors. I know that 6-8 colors can produce a lot more colors than 4 colors.


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

I bought a 5050 some time back. My personal experience is very bad. I know many have had a good experience but I wish I'd never bought the thing. Poor print quality, lines through the print, initial subli carts you don't get anywhere near 100% as most goes into the long lines, ink goes down far quicker than I imagined.

Folk are now putting feedback on the web that the 5050 isn't as good as the 7000 because it prints TOO quickly!

I'm going back to an Epson 1400 with Artainium CIS.

Justin


----------



## Pixelman (Jun 21, 2008)

I cannot answer most of your questions, but I can say that I purchased the GX7000 & have been impressed with the quality & speed. I also have not had a single clog. I had so many clogging problems with the Epson that this is one great reason I am glad I went with the Ricoh.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes I heard about the problems with banding with the GX5050 as well. I personally had a bad experience with the GX7000 and the banding lines. But turns out that after I primed the printer and waited 2-3 weeks it printed excellent and had no problems with it. I've also had a problem with banding on the GX5050n as well. But it fixed itself too.

If you do buy the GX5050, be sure to give enough time for you to familiarize yourself with the printer (also regarding installing the ICC Profile, I was used to the Power Driver). It's unfortunate but I have heard that some people had to return theirs to Ricoh for replacement.

However, once it works, it works excellent.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd had banding problems with my 5050, if I went 3 days without using it. I then had to go thru 1 or 2 head cleanings, to take care of the problem. When I finally ran out of cyan ink, and replaced the cartridge, I can now go a week or more, without head cleaning. There is no logic to this, but it does work better. As far as 40% of the ink being used up in the lines, I just consider it another part of the cost. Since most of my cartridges have been replaced, the ink does seem to go down a lot slower. Also, I learned that never shutting it off, saves ink. Otherwise, every time I turned it on it would go thru a maintenance cycle and that used up ink.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I had the same thing happen with the banding after installing the second set of ink it can set 3 -5 days and no clogging. As far as the first set being half empty after first installing them and filling the lines. Over ther years I have had many printers and all inkjets use a lot of ink to fill the lines. I'm very happy with my 5050 I do wish I would have bought the 7000 for the bigger size but this printer is great to go and do shows because of it size and weight, makes it easy to move.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

yes I agree, all inkjets that require priming take a lot of ink. One example is the Epson 4000/4800/4880. However most of the desktops epsons used for sublimation normally didn't have tubes to prime and you can easily switch from sublimation to normal ink with no problems. So I can see why some people would have a problem with half the inks being gone. Also the epson 4000/4800/4880 cartridges are a lot bigger than the ricoh cartridges so for some people it would seem less ink was consumed during priming.

Actually you bring up a good point though... I didn't realize what the cashier was talking about when I bought a new inkjet all in one printer and she told me that the printer I bought would only have 1/6 or 1/10 (can't remember what it was) left and that I should buy a full set of inks as I would run out very quickly. Now I know that it's due to the priming. At first, I thought it was because they put less ink in the cartridges that came with the print just so you would buy more ink.


----------



## VinnyYak (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't own either Epson 4000 or Ricoh 5050 printer. I think you should also take into consideration that the Epson uses 6 cartridges while the Ricoh uses only four in determining which one is more economical.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Justin,

Why don't you just change the settings on the print driver to print slower for the 5050?


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

I changed it to unidirectional (I think it's called) so that it only prints in one direction. Didin't make any difference to the print though :-(


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Try bumping the paper setting to the next one up.


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

To better paper quality?


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Changing your paper type to glossy paper will slow the printer down.


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

Interesting. I changed to glossy. Print took ages to come through, slower than my Epson! Colours were much brighter, they had started to look washed out. Lines through the print are still there but are much fainter, probably wouldn't be too noticable on a print.

Does this mean the printer is laying down more ink?


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Do ONE head flushing. If lines are still there, uninstall driver, reboot computer and reinstall driver. Believe it or not I have actually had this correct the issue in a couple cases. If after all that and the banding is still there contact Ricoh. Have you talked with your vendor?


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll give that a go, thanks. As the printer is now printing much slower :-( i guess this is to allow drying time on the 'glossy' paper? So ink usage should be the same?

I bought the printer seperate from the inks I'm afraid. The inks supplier are saying it's the printer at fault which is probably the case. The printer is under warranty but I would lose the ink in the lines.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

yup to inkjet plain paper quality instead of plain


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

If you are using SubliJet inks, Ricoh deems the printer defective and it is under warranty, call Sawgrass and let them know printer is defective. They will send you two new carts to compensate for inks in the printer.


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for that, I wasn't aware Ricoh honoured the warranty with the sublimation inks. I'll speak again to Sawgrass and also Ricoh. I never got any response from Ricoh to a technical request but will try both again.

I thought things were improving when I changed to glossy. I removed the driver and re-installed and now colours seem off a little. Occasionaly the prints look washed out so something's still not right.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Give me a call. Sounds like the settings are off.


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Sonya but I'm in the UK :-( Could do MSN or something?


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

I can try to remote your computer if you like. Send me an email. [email protected]


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

Just emailed you Sonya


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

TJLewis said:


> Just emailed you Sonya


I have the gx7000 and I was having some problem with the colors, I wasn't getting the right color when I print out, so I got in contact with someone at conde system, and this person told me don't use the power driver.

also you need to install the icc.


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah, the 5050 only uses icc profile not powerdriver. I have this installed. Sawgrass have 2 versions on their website, I'm using v2.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

I am back from lunch. And, I sent you a email with the link.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Edward,

Are you ok now?


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

conde tech said:


> Edward,
> 
> Are you ok now?


I just print one thing after that and it look ok, but when I see your video in youtube, with Brynett that image that she use it look great, not as mine.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have the same issue. I could not get a navy blue.
Only real response I got from Conde was to print out the color swatches and match from there.
Sonya logged into my computer and did some stuff 
(tho I have no idea as to what exactly ) and I think I had to reboot or she had someting to do and she left the remote control of the computer and then Dave called back and said use the swatches. Got totally frustrated. Sawgrass was of no help when I emailed their support so kinda let my 7000 sit here of late.
I have tried the ICC and the powerdriver. Conde website is so messed up when you go there for support. They say use the iCC but when you d/l the setup files or at least when I did it installed the powerdriver and the docs were for the powerdriver.
Hope you have better luck than I have in getting your colors straightened out.

Mark


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

I want to print sub ,only mugs,coaster and vanity plates
any suggestions as to what printer to purchase?
and if bulk system is a good ideal?
right now its only for family and friends that i will be making these items for
THANKS FOR ANY AND ALL INPUT


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

If you are not using the printer and the sub inks a lot I wouldn't recommend doing it yourself. 2 reasons:
1.) The inks expire within a year or two.
2.) Not using the printer for a long time will cause jams.

If you do decide to still buy a printer, I would suggest the Ricoh printers and the cartridge inks. Ricoh tend not to have as many nozzle clogs. And they're in cartridge form so easier for you to use. But remember the get the ricoh printer big enough for your substrates. Ricoh 7000 - 12x19, Ricoh 5050 - 8.5x14


----------



## FAT DADDY (Sep 4, 2008)

thank you
rhinestone


----------



## reza7151 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am new in printing business. I don´t have that much idea about sublimation. Can Ricoh print for a dark cotton garment?


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

reza7151 said:


> I am new in printing business. I don´t have that much idea about sublimation. Can Ricoh print for a dark cotton garment?


You can find plenty of posts that cover this, but the short answer is no on both counts. Sublimation is not for dark substrates nor cotton.

Steve


----------



## stephenrob (May 13, 2013)

I am also stuck with a hard decision to make. I am buying a printer and can't decide which way to go so I was hoping you guys could point me in the right direction. 

I can buy the Epson R3000 for $1189 with the factory Ultrachrome K3 Cartridges. The reason I like this printer is that I know it can be converted to a DTG in the future. 

The other option I am looking at is the Ricoh SG 7100DN GelSprinter for $1780. This one however comes with Chromablast Cartridges and Chromablast A3 Transfer Paper 100 sheets. The reason I like this option is because I have heard great things about the Chromablast Inks on 100% cotton t-shirts and also the paper is made specifically for the ink.

I am really stuck with this and want to buy it asap but I am really torn because I have never seen any of them in action.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,
Steve


----------

